# HDNet Movies



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

Which package has HDNet Movies included? I can not find it anywhere on the Dish Website.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Uh.... You're right.

I can't even find HDNet readily in any of the package listings.

But HDNet Movies does appear here in the second chart as part of the [email protected] package.

Makes me wonder if the Ryan Seacrest-Mark Cuban deal to rebrand the HDNet channel this summer as AXS TV which will focus on live entertainment and lifestyle programming is making Dish back off of pushing these channels for some reason.


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

jscudder said:


> Which package has HDNet Movies included? I can not find it anywhere on the Dish Website.


http://www.dish.com/entertainment/blockbuster/
Scroll down the package cost $10.00 a month. Log into your account and look for programming. You can add this by checking the box. No need to call Disl.


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks, I found it.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

phrelin said:


> Makes me wonder if the Ryan Seacrest-Mark Cuban deal to rebrand the HDNet channel this summer as AXS TV which will focus on live entertainment and lifestyle programming is making Dish back off of pushing these channels for some reason.


It is just as it has been since the old Platinum package. When I just went to the Dish site, the second scrolling ad was for this package and the third channel listed was HDNET.... The BB package is highly promoted I would say.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jscudder said:


> Which package has HDNet Movies included? I can not find it anywhere on the Dish Website.


Platimum I think.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> Platimum I think.


Platinum is now named [email protected]


----------

